# wormer



## nana_4708 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a calf about 4 months old and want to know what to worm him with and the amount to give .It weight is around 250 are better.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 2, 2009)

About 2.5 - 3 CC of Ivomec will do the job.


----------



## nana_4708 (Nov 2, 2009)

do you have to do it as a shot ?


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 2, 2009)

No.  There is a pour-on, and also an oral version.  If you only have one head, you might be best off getting the horse "paste" wormer.  You can calibrate the dosage on the applicator syringe, and keep the rest for later.  If you buy the cattle version in either application, you might have to buy a lot more than you will need for just a few head.  

Ivomec is very safe, and just because it says "horse wormer" doesn't mean it's not safe or effective for cattle.  The active ingredient is the same.  Just the method of application is different.


----------



## mrssmitho (Nov 6, 2009)

Busting in for answers 

Besides the Ivermec, is there anything else to worm, inoculate, or give the calves??
I have 2 that are 2 1/2 weeks old and one is 7 1/2 weeks old. 
They are all healthy, happy, bubbly babies. 
Anything at all to give them &/or what age to start??

Thank you
MrsSmitho


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 6, 2009)

If your calves are relatively isolated, you probably won't need to worm or vaccinate them for awhile.  Depends a lot on where your're located.  If in a southern state, and the calves are on grass, you probably will need to worm them when they begin to eat grass.  In a northern state, where there is little grass at this time of year, you can wait till spring when you turn them out on grass.  If they are not in close contact with other cattle, they will probably be OK without being vaccinated for many of the diseases that are passed from animal to animal.  You might want to vaccinate for blackleg and C & D toxins though.


----------



## mrssmitho (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you Jhm47!

They are relatively isolated. There have never been cattle on this land...at least for the last 50 years. They are munching on grass, but they are all still bottle feeding, along with hay. From what I understand, Ivermec is the first, but I really don't want to do anything until they are weened. I just didn't want to drop the ball on any of them 

Thank you


----------

